# more bike id's wanted



## Paul DeBelling (Feb 25, 2013)

if anyone can id date and give value to these bikes I would appreciate it  Thanks in advance


----------



## Coaster Brake (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh wow, it's one of those weird wartime S frame bikes.
Cool!


----------



## chilejeep (Feb 25, 2013)

That S frame is BA! For sale?


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 25, 2013)

To identify these bikes, especially the first and the third and the fourth, I need more pictures from different angles and close ups. The first one looks like a Columbia.
Chris


----------



## Iverider (Feb 25, 2013)

Certainly you have more to offer the neighborhood than asking IDs and values of bikes???


----------



## Nickinator (Feb 26, 2013)

whatever that second one is it looks like it isn't very stable lol. I am one of those guys that will ride anything but that..
I don't know about that one..

Cool frame no doubt.


Nick.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 26, 2013)

The first one is a 1942 Columbia Model Vg 296.  Not too much in the way of $$$. I've bought and sold them for less than $100.


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 26, 2013)

MrColumbia said:


> The first one is a 1942 Columbia Model Vg 296.  Not too much in the way of $$$. I've bought and sold them for less than $100.




any one for sale ??

kris


----------



## Paul DeBelling (Feb 26, 2013)

Krautwaggen said:


> Certainly you have more to offer the neighborhood than asking IDs and values of bikes???




yes i do  i am selling a lot od old parts on ebay right now   and i have about 5 iver johnsons  thanks!!


----------



## vincev (Feb 26, 2013)

Give us the link.


----------



## MrColumbia (Feb 26, 2013)

velootje said:


> any one for sale ??
> 
> kris




Not any more. I sold the last one at the Copake meet last year. I think I got $60 or $80. I bought it at Trexlertown a few years ago for $20. Not quite a good as the one in this string but complete and pretty good.


----------



## Aeropsycho (Feb 28, 2013)

*Found Him!!!*



vincev said:


> Give us the link.






You can not hide... ooooo hahaha!!!! 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-192...057?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c306537b9


----------



## Waterland (Feb 28, 2013)

I have that exact same Schwinn, it even has the same red spray-paint job!  Mine was made in 1927, it has a different saddle though, a long spring.  I suspect this is the same model year or very close to it.  It's a juvenile model; adult Lady's models of the time had 28" tires and a chainguard.  Juvenile models had 26" tires, no chainguard and smaller dimensions to fit smaller riders.  Here it is before I started removing the spray-paint:


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2013)

The Hawthorne frame would be cool. too bad that it's bent


----------



## chitown (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a Mead "Premier" Chainring:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=121073833726


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2013)

Did you notice the BB stamping?


----------



## chitown (Feb 28, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Did you notice the BB stamping?




What about it should I be noticing?


----------



## Balloontyre (Feb 28, 2013)

Looks like a Davis stamping


----------



## chitown (Feb 28, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Looks like a Davis stamping




And a Schwinn front fork... oh boy here we go. Any Davis Stamping experts wanna take a stab at that one?

Whatever it is, that added cross bar has some pretty obnoxious booger welds on it.


----------

